# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  Claim 10 fresspins Starburst and AU$500 Welcome Bonus

## VeraJohn Video Pokies

*Claim 10 fresspins Starburst and AU$500 Welcome Bonus

EXCLUSIVE WELCOME BONUS FOR NEW PLAYERS


>>10 free spins on Starburst (no deposit required)


>>100% up to AU$500 welcome bonus


>>Free table games and pokies by loyalty program

>>Cashback on Deposit without wagering requirement

* $5 free bonus - no wagering requirement with first deposit amount from $10 to below $500

* $25 free bonus - no wagering requirement with first deposit amount from $500 to below $1000

* $50 free bonus - no wagering requirement with first deposit amount above $1,000



>>> Click here for free spins at VeraJohn Online Pokies <<<


*

----------

